# Salvia Experience of DP



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

When I first learned about DP, I was 6 years into having it 24/7. It was June of 2009, and I found this forum around the same time. I also came across a post on another forum. It was a forum for entheogen/psychedelic drugs. I came across a post that seemed to me to describe having DP in a bad trip. The "trip report" of this person also included recovering while still tripping. He had taken Salvia which is a legal hallucinogenic in some states and countries. I thought I might share this trip report on this forum. Here it is:

http://www.entheogen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24490



> *Trip Report :::: - Third Time's The Charm*
> 
> Having tried salvia twice before with very mild results I decided to try a stronger extract. The third time was the charm for me and I finally "broke through". After only one small hit of 20x I set the bong down on the floor and laid on my bed with the lights low. As I was laying in my bed I heard a sound that was a cross between trumpets and violins. Suddenly I was floating in space, except the background wasn't black it was red and there were no stars only large yellow oval shapes. Then a cheerful force began to fold me into myself. My entire body was being folded into my head and then I had no body and no head, and then the red space with yellow ovals began folding into me. As the space was folding into me faster and faster I was shocked. The whole world and my whole life was just a simulation or a dream that had come to an abrupt end. I refused this idea and thought of my family, my home, my life. As each memory came to mind I saw a flash of it and then it blended with the red space and yellow ovals and was quickly folded into me. "what the fuck" "what the fuck is this" "what the fuck is this shit" I shouted. The cheerful force reminded me that my whole existence and everything I knew was only a simulation that was now over and the entire world that I knew was being folded into me and the only thing that was real was this space of red background and yellow ovals. It felt so real and so strange. I tried to grasp at my memories as they were being folded into me but they would just flow through my hands. I was liquid, I was this red space and yellow ovals, everything was red space and yellow ovals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

I suspect this fellow was extremely lucky to go back to reality before DP set in for good.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

The correlation is rediculous anymore. I've seen all these interviews and videos on youtube and what not and peoples drug trips sound like DP/DR right out from the get go. One I saw today was a guy who talked about LSD. He said you do it just once and its life changing. He went on about what it kind of does to you and how afterwards you love life more and simple things are more precious. Basically what he said was is your glad your not stuck in that god damn state







. A state which is probably not the same, but similar to what one of us might be in mentally and HPPDish. It didn't sound like he had the best time on it. So he came out of it basically. Some don't. The difference is like rubbing a dogs nose in shit so it learns its lesson only the record starts to skip with the dogs nose stuck in the shit... FOREVER.









I know somebody who has a transformative salvia experience. He felt like it changed him and he was "just a part of what he used to be". That was a long time ago, and I do know that today he suffers some strange things.. episodic stuff that sounds kinda similar to us here.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> When I first learned about DP, I was 6 years into having it 24/7. It was June of 2009, and I found this forum around the same time. I also came across a post on another forum. It was a forum for entheogen/psychedelic drugs. I came across a post that seemed to me to describe having DP in a bad trip. The "trip report" of this person also included recovering while still tripping. He had taken Salvia which is a legal hallucinogenic in some states and countries. I thought I might share this trip report on this forum. Here it is:
> 
> http://www.entheogen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24490


Never knew anyone who did salvia and didn't have at least one DPesque trip. Although I guess the one where a friend of mine felt himself being torn to pieces and skinned while being unable to move doesn't qualify for that category.
That stuff is scary shit.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I did salvia a few weeks before dp set in permantly. I had a good time at first, and then later on I was at the pizza place with my friend and I remember just feeling so out of it, like I wasnt real, which I didnt know was dp at the time. This is just one of a few times before I actually got DP that I felt DP.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Before I got DP I did Salvia once. I thought I was being attacked by the British







I didn't feel any adverse side effects afterward though.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I used to smoke pot everyday and life was great. I smoked salvia and had a hell of an experience. Everytime I smoked weed after that, the highs were never the same. Eventually it led to feeling of DP/DR. Then it settled in completely.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

When you say hell of an experience.... did you have a bad trip?

I've heard a lot about this "weed highs were never the same". Which I believe I experienced only my bad trip was my first time smoking weed so I didn't really know any better.

So Daniel C says "no adverse side effects aftwerward though" but you almost have to truly say "No adverse side effects DIRECTLY afterward though".


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Daniel C said:


> Before I got DP I did Salvia once. I thought I was being attacked by the British
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahhahaha

the first time i took salvia (the first time it worked atleast) everyone was doing it at a bonfire, but when it came to me and my friend we took it at the same time, and our trips meshed together or something, and we were fighting ninjas and speaking spanish it was intence. 
In reality we ended up breaking everyones tent down.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> When you say hell of an experience.... did you have a bad trip?
> 
> I've heard a lot about this "weed highs were never the same". Which I believe I experienced only my bad trip was my first time smoking weed so I didn't really know any better.
> 
> ...


*
*

No....


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> [/b]
> 
> No....


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> When you say hell of an experience.... did you have a bad trip?


I died, and "returned" to my original consciousness, and "remembered" what reality was.

Does that classify as a "hell of an experience"?


----------

